# Federal Metals Inc. | Calgary SE



## Jwest7788 (Dec 8, 2016)

Address: 5135 94 Ave SE, Calgary, AB T2C 5J9

Hours:
Thursday 8AM–4:30PM
Friday 8AM–4:30PM
Saturday Closed
Sunday Closed
Monday 8AM–4:30PM
Tuesday 8AM–4:30PM
Wednesday 8AM–4:30PM

Phone: (403) 236-0402


----------



## Janger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## MGordon (Aug 26, 2018)

Question: Does Federal Metals Inc. cut to length or do you have to buy in full lengths?


----------



## Janger (Aug 26, 2018)

10 footers minimum.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 3, 2018)

Pretty off topic but i was folding laundry and thought i should share my federal metals hoodie.  half my closet is industry swag!


----------

